# Fin Rot



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just aquired some 6.5" clown loaches and it appears like they may have fin rot...

any one have any ideas as to what would be the cause of this?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Poor water quality in their old tank would be my first bet. Also, were they with anything that might have been nipping at the fins?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> Poor water quality in their old tank would be my first bet. Also, were they with anything that might have been nipping at the fins?


They were being kept with a tiger ray...lol
any chance they would be nipping each other?
and or maybe my NT Dat or Indo Dat??


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

The dats might be doing it, but I forget how large your dats are. Ours are in with 4 juvenile indo dats and do fine, but obviously YMMV. I'd blame the tiger ray, myself. 

Got any pics, and how bad is it? Usually super clean water will clear it up.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

My Indo Tiger did attack my loaches.
It waited outside the loaches hiding spot.
However, the IT looked like it wanted to swallow the loaches not just to nib it's fin.


----------

